# Central Floria Commuter Rail



## jmbgeg (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.globest.com/news/1886_1886/orlando/308717-1.html


----------



## Eric S (Apr 6, 2011)

Isn't SunRail now under the same sort of "review" from FL's governor that the FL HSR plan was put under? (In other words, isn't SunRail, at least state funding of it, in serious jeopardy at this point?)


----------



## pennyk (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting the article. Yes, I think our governor is "studying" Sun Rail.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 16, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> http://www.globest.com/news/1886_1886/orlando/308717-1.html


It Looks to me like it costs $5.95 to actually read the article that the OP's link goes to :angry: hboy:


----------



## Anderson (Apr 16, 2011)

http://webcache.goog...=www.google.com

Google Cache of a repeater of the article. For the record, it's full of a bunch of "wiggle words" and whatnot when talking about policies.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 18, 2011)

Anderson said:


> http://webcache.goog...=www.google.com
> 
> Google Cache of a repeater of the article. For the record, it's full of a bunch of "wiggle words" and whatnot when talking about policies.


THANKS Anderson! :hi: :hi:


----------

